# Von Zipper Jetpack



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with these goggles? Im torn between these and Oakley Flight Decks. These come with two lenses and are cheaper but I have no idea what the quality is.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

I can say that with my Von Zipper Skylab's the chrome coating wore off extreeeemely quick. Like inside the space of a week. Interested to hear if others have experienced similar issues with VZ or if I just got a shit pair or whatever...


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

a_human said:


> I can say that with my Von Zipper Skylab's the chrome coating wore off extreeeemely quick. Like inside the space of a week. Interested to hear if others have experienced similar issues with VZ or if I just got a shit pair or whatever...


My buddies VZ's went to shit quick. He used them a few times, then stored them over summer. When he went to use them, the lens, coating, or film basically spiderwebbed. When starring out of them, think of them being cracked all over as if a spider web was on them. There was no structural damage to the lens, just terrible visibility. Of course he got them on sale towards the end of the season, so he couldn't return them and VZ wouldn't warranty them out.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

The last pair of VZs I had was probably 7 years ago so their quality could have greatly changed, but I will say I won't be buying another pair with all the other options out there. The only pair of Oakley's I've used were great and I don't think I've ever heard anything negative about their goggles. Probably worth the money if you can afford it. I've had good luck with Spy for more of a budget option, but don't seem to be on the same level of quality as the higher end Oakley and Smith goggles.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ugh I wanted to love my EL Kabong and fishbowls, but like others have said, the iridium coating on their lenses are absolute shit, Ill give them credit for sending me a replacement lense for free, but that lense was trashed too before the end of the season. I switched to dragon APX and NFX goggles and im not looking back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

We sold a ton a VZ last year and not one complaint of bad coatings. I wear them problem free. 

All said though, Oakley Prizm is a ripoff. One lens for the price of two. Super. And Prizm as a tech sucks. By boosting certain wavelength your effectively wearing a low light lens pretending to be a bright day lens. I have a few friends that won't wear their Prizms on bright days anymore after getting mad headaches from eye strain. 

If you want special lens tech and have been scared off of VZ look at Dragons Lumalens/Optimized tech. Much better on your eyes and they don't charge extra for it. VZs Wildlife lens is similar by the way.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

After the foam completely separated from the frame on my Feenom goggles I'll never support their company with my hard earned money again. To top it off their customer service rep told me if I wasn't happy I should return them for another product I would be happy with (and they weren't referring to one of their own products ) because they wouldn't be covered under warranty even though they were only 3 weeks old.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm, I've been using my VZ Fishbowls regularly for three seasons and its holding up fine. I love the quasar chrome lens for its versatility.


----------



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

Overall not a lot of love for Von Zippers. Has anyone used the Jetpack goggles specifically?


----------

